

Android Play store does not ask if apps want new permissions on update - antichaos
http://stefan.gofferje.net/news-blogs/security/198-security-warning-android-play-store-does-not-ask-if-apps-want-new-permissions-on-update

======
sp332
It only doesn't ask if you've already granted permissions from the same group.
So if it asked for camera access before, and now asks for video access too,
you won't be prompted.

------
antichaos
PoC exploit:
[https://github.com/tube42/permtester](https://github.com/tube42/permtester)

